# Happy Easter



## ladylore (Apr 12, 2009)

Wishing all those who celebrate - a very Happy Easter


----------



## Halo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes Happy Easter to everyone celebrating :cool2:


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone. 



(couldn't resist... )


----------



## Jackie (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy easter to all


----------



## ladylore (Apr 12, 2009)

:funny: That's funny :funny:


----------



## Halo (Apr 12, 2009)

I cracked up at this one my mom sent me:


----------



## Retired (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter to everone celebrating Easter!  We're off to Easter Dinner...lottsa lottsa food!


----------



## ladylore (Apr 12, 2009)

Yum! Have a great time Steve.


----------



## NicNak (Apr 12, 2009)

Hoppy Easter everyone!  :kiss2:

I am going to my Aunts for Turkey tonight!  Yummmmm.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 12, 2009)

> I am going to my Aunts for Turkey tonight!  Yummmmm.



Keep the gravy for poutine purposes


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy Easter eating everyone  take care mary


----------



## white page (Apr 12, 2009)

Enjoy your Easter everyone


----------

